# hs 520 price check please?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

2013 hs 520 used 5 times. Moved to Fla.and no longer need. 
Asking $350 ... Thoughts? 
I'm not too thrilled with my Ariens 522ss and am looking to replace it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the information is accurate, I think it is a good deal.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

$350 is a fair asking price for a low hours HS520 assuming the rubber paddles and scrapper bar reflect the low hours. Does it have electric start? If so, I'd target a buying price between $325-$350. No electric start, I'd say around $300-$325. Don't really need the electric start with these machines, but it certainly adds a few bucks to the overall value of the machine. HS520 is a very solid and strong performing machine. If you end up buying the machine you will be extremely happy with the throw distance (around 25-30'). Let us know if you pull the trigger. Good Luck!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most hs 520's I see here are going for that price or at least that's what's being asked for them


----------



## caster (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi I am looking for another one where are you located? Thank you


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> 2013 hs 520 used 5 times. Moved to Fla.and no longer need.
> Asking $350 ... Thoughts?
> I'm not too thrilled with my Ariens 522ss and am looking to replace it.


For a minute I was worried Joe moved to Florida.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> For a minute I was worried Joe moved to Florida.


You have me really laughing on that one dbert! You couldn't pay me to live down there. I love the seasons even though I'm not really a big fan of snowblowing. I guess that's why I'm always looking for an easier, more effecient, trouble free way to move the stuff. hmy:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I guess that's why I'm always looking for an easier, more effecient, trouble free way to move the stuff. hmy:


Simple solution Joe-

A condo with HOA fees make the snow disappear with no exertion from you. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Simple solution Joe-
> 
> A condo with HOA fees make the snow disappear with no exertion from you. :icon-hgtg:


*NO STINKIN' WAY,* Seriously, that life just isn't for me. Not at this time anyway. I enjoy being outside but for some reason I'm just not a big fan of moving snow but .... A bad day running a snowblower is better than a good day sloiuching around getting fat and lazy in some place where everything is done for you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is a HS520 that is close to me. Starting bid is $350 and buy it now is $500.
I agree with liking my independence and still doing things on my own. As long as God gives me good health, I also would not live where someone else does all the work. Remember, "WE" have six Saturdays every week.
:icon_whistling:

Honda Harmony HS 520 Snow Blower Works Great OHC Engine Chicago Pickup | eBay?


----------

